

Node.js vs. Node.cs. An executive summary. | Texy.Co - surfingdino
http://texy.co/2011/07/30/node-js-vs-node-cs-an-executive-summary/

======
jinushaun
Didn't even know there was a C# "port" of the NodeJS paradigm in development.
I think the author is referring to this project on GitGub:
<https://github.com/Rduerden/Node.cs>

IMHO, it doesn't look as elegant as the original JavaScript version. I'm
trying to understand the value proposition of this. If you plan on doing a
website, you'll end up recreating the MVC paradigm in Node.cs anyway so why
not use ASP.NET MVC instead, which is a surprisingly elegant framework from
MS.

~~~
surfingdino
I don't know about you, but I see a tendency of .Net guys to prove they can do
in C# the things others can do in Python, Ruby, JS, or C. It's pathetic and
pointless.

